# 8pt & a yote



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I got this prefect 8pt 2:45 11/30, when I picked up my buddy for some help he was dragging his first yote. I tracked my buck 200+yds. He fell 60ft into a creek bed, we winched him up the other side 40ft.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey! congrats on the double header.
sherman


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

nice cant beat that


----------

